# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Spindly leg syndrome

## Kumka

Hello!
When metamorphosis from Dendrobates auratus identified pathology forelimbs.
What reasons can cause manifestations Spindly leg syndrome? Thank you.

----------


## John Clare

The majority of anecdotal evidence points to a nutritional deficiency in the parents.  Young parents and parents that are not well supplemented generally produce SLS-prone offspring.  There seems to be little connection between the condition and tadpole nutrition.

----------

